# Cheryl Ford's MOM - not Karl Malone



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Nice read on her Mom!
LINK


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Nice read.. Happy mothers day to Mrs. Ford and all the other wonderful moms out there.. I cant wait to see Cheryl in the WNBA. I think she will be a force for Detroit even in her rookie year.


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Beautiful story on Bonita Ford. Sweet.  

Doesn't make Malone look all that great, but its not the first time I read storys like this. 

I hope Cheryl does great with the Shocks. Hope to see her mother at some WNBA games on tv.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TP21Monarch4LifeFan</b>!
> Beautiful story on Bonita Ford. Sweet.
> 
> Doesn't make Malone look all that great, but its not the first time I read storys like this.
> ...


I remember Malone giving props to Cheryl's Mom for doing a great job raising her. So, it sounds like Malone is doing his best to make up for past mistakes. I am NOT a big Malone fan but was happy to hear him say that on draft day.


----------

